# TTOC website - events diary



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Who can add please the forthcoming events? There is no mention of the Poole Quay night (still)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Rob needs to send a message to Nick (Nem) to get it added. :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Ok will do this later...sorry up to my eyes in it at the mo


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Done.

If you want the text changing, let me know and what you want in there.

Nick


----------

